# IIS Problems



## grumpops (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello! I have suddenly ran into problems on my IIS and trying to serve up a page on my localhost. I am running on the following:

Hardware - HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook w/8GB RAM; 2GHz; 64bit OS
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (v 6.1(Build 7601: Service Pack 1)); bios HP F.1B, 10/5/2011
SETUP in a WORKGROUP for home network which includes a router, 3 PCs, and 1 printer.
My HP is serving as the web host and has installed:
IIS (Version 7.0.6001.18000)

I am unable to connect to Tech Support Forum | Experts Online now for FREE Support! via any manner. If I type it into any browser, I get a message that the server can not be found. I have tried through all of these browsers: Safari 5.1.7 (7534.57.2), Firefox 15.0.1, IE 9.0.8112.16421, Google Chrome 21.0.1180.89 m.
I am unable to "BROWSE" any pages (asp.net, html, or any other pages that I create) from the following IDEs:
Visual Studio 2010 (v 10.0.40219.1 SP1) with Microsoft .NET Framework 4.0.30319 SP1
Adobe Dreamweaver (v 11 build 4909).

At first, I was unable to get to localhost because I would receive the error that the webpage could not be displayed but I was able to reach the welome page if I typed 127.0.0.1 into the address bar. Now I cannot receive the IIS Welcome page on either address. The 127.0.0.1 now gives me "The webpage cannot be found". I am going backwards.

I have both lPV4 & 6 obtaining DNS but that does not help either. I am at a loss now but one thing that I can see has a problem is thisthings don't look right here)
Default Web Web Site 
ID: 1
Status: Started (http)
Binding: localhost on *:80 (http)
Path: %SystemDrive%\inetpub\wwwroot
If I "Test Settings" there is this warning
Authentication - Pass-through authentication DefaultAppPool:NetworkService)
Authorization - Cannot verify access to path (C:\inetpub\wwwroot)
The server is configured to use pass-through authentication with a built-in account to access the specified physical path. However, IIS Manager cannot verify whether the built-in account has access. Make sure that the application pool identity has Read access to the physical path. If this server is joined to a domain, and the application pool identity is NetworkService or LocalSystem, verify that <domain>\<computer_name>$ has Read access to the physical path. Then test these settings again.

I am at a total loss because this was working fine and suddenly it wasn't I also failed when trying to install Apache. I must have a problem somewhere that I am missing. Can anyone help me, please?:banghead::banghead:


----------



## grumpops (Mar 2, 2007)

Tech Support Forum | Experts Online now for FREE Support! was suppose to be IIS but got changed after I posted this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like you're back in business, but if not use: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Problem not solved. Had contact (PM) with OP who is a developer and am moving thread to the appropriate forum.


----------

